# Teak?



## southernclay (Jun 15, 2020)

Just moved this weekend. Still setting up temporary shop while we build a home. The first shot is of a big ol water oak burl that I’ll be snagging at some point. 

The rest are of what I believe to be some teak decking. Just wanted to share the burl shot as well as get verification on the teak.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks like Ipe to me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Jun 15, 2020)

Ah!! I think you’re correct. Thx!


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 15, 2020)

nice looking place given the one shot. Love the country.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Jun 15, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> nice looking place given the one shot. Love the country.


Thanks Garry,
Super peaceful. We're leasing this from a friend while we build. Great place to land. Close to a big lake too, tons of deer and 15 mins from where we're building.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 15, 2020)

southernclay said:


> Ah!! I think you’re correct. Thx!


Well, it's easy enough to test: just sand some of it and see if the dust come out w/ red and green colors. If the dust is a uniform brown, then it's not likely to be ipe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks Paul,
Here’s some better shots. I knew better : ) The good sanding stuff is to be straightened out still so best I can do at the moment.


----------



## phinds (Jun 15, 2020)

definitely doesn't look like ipe dust. Face grain looks naggingly familiar but I'm drawing a blank. Haven't yet checked but what comes to mind is cumaru. Check that page on my site and see what you think,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 16, 2020)

southernclay said:


> Thanks Paul,
> Here’s some better shots. I knew better : ) The good sanding stuff is to be straightened out still so best I can do at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 188922
> ...



Warren, freshly sanded Teak usually has a waxy or greasy feel to it (as does the saw-dust). It often has a unique smell. What are the dimensions of the piece you are holding to the 1/16th (so we can figure volume)? And the weight to the half once? Those figures help find a density which help with ID. Does it react under black light? All useful items.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jun 16, 2020)

@southernclay have you compared it to the cumaru page? The more I look at it, the more convinced I am that it is cumaru. Also the really strong interlocked grain on the face is another indicator that it's not ipe, but looks just like cumaru.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey guys thank you both. No way to weigh it currently. However, Paul, I think you are correct. It looks just like it. As I get more settled I will look into them a little more but I think you nailed it. I appreciate it! Eventually I’ll clean up this pile and add it to the stash. May mix some of it into a cutting board project sometime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jun 16, 2020)

southernclay said:


> Hey guys thank you both. No way to weigh it currently. However, Paul, I think you are correct. It looks just like it. As I get more settled I will look into them a little more but I think you nailed it. I appreciate it! Eventually I’ll clean up this pile and add it to the stash. May mix some of it into a cutting board project sometime.


If you want to send me a cutoff, I'll do a full analysis. Same for any unknown woods you have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Jun 16, 2020)

phinds said:


> If you want to send me a cutoff, I'll do a full analysis. Same for any unknown woods you have.


Thanks Paul, 
I've got a couple of others that I've got stored right now that I'd like to know so may be a year or so but when and if I get it all unpacked I may send you a couple. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 16, 2020)

southernclay said:


> Hey guys thank you both. No way to weigh it currently. However, Paul, I think you are correct. It looks just like it. As I get more settled I will look into them a little more but I think you nailed it. I appreciate it! Eventually I’ll clean up this pile and add it to the stash. May mix some of it into a cutting board project sometime.



No way to weigh it...home bound I assume.?. Who delivers your groceries or mails packages for you? Just ask them to weigh it. The post office does not charge to do so in most cases and most delis will weigh items if you are a purchasing customer. We do canning so we have a kitchen scale and the kids fish so we have a fish scale too. 

Fresh Cumaru under black light....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Jun 16, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> No way to weigh it...home bound I assume.?. Who delivers your groceries or mails packages for you? Just ask them to weigh it. The post office does not charge to do so in most cases and most delis will weigh items if you are a purchasing customer. We do canning so we have a kitchen scale and the kids fish so we have a fish scale too.
> 
> Fresh Cumaru under black light....


Hey Mark,
Not home bound thankfully, almost the opposite. Just moved and still getting settled and work is crazy right now. Good problems! I've got a scale somewhere just not sure where and in a box that didn't make the essentials list. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

